

More than half of Americans say the US economy is in a recession or a depression - chailatte
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/04/28/us-usa-economy-gallup-idUSTRE73R3WW20110428

======
burgerbrain
I think I'd rather get this information from economists than joe sixpacks....
Not that I think they're necessarily wrong, just that they don't actually have
the education required to know.

